# برنامج يقوم بكتابة النص على الصورة ببساط&#1577



## ++menooo++ (26 أبريل 2006)

*برنامج يقوم بكتابة النص على الصورة ببساط&#1577*

لتحميل البرنامج 
اضغط هنا 









ترجمة الأرقام 

1- اكتب النص المراد طبعه هنا ... وبعدها اضغط Apply ولاتنسى ان تضغط بالماوس لطباعة النص بالمكان المراد 
2- لاختيار نوع قالب النص 
3- للتعديل على النص من الوان و نوع الخط والحجم والاعدادات من -عريض- مائل- خط- قلب- عكس 
4- خيارات التحكم بالصورة قلب - عكس - تحت - فوق 
5- مثال على العمل​


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

البرنامج جميل و ربنا يباركك
والشرح وافى


----------



## القيصر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك ...بي على فكره ممكن استخدام  microsoft word للكتابه على الصوره و بدون طريقة مربع نص.


----------



## عمود الدين (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## king (28 يناير 2007)

يارب اعرف اشغالة ربنا يخليك


----------

